# Tarantula hunting in Thailand



## the liphistius guy (Jul 26, 2020)

I have found lots of tarantulas and other spiders in my 7 yrs of living in Thailand. Here are some pics of things I have found in the last year.
1. cyclocosmia sp. (ID needed)
2. heteropoda venetoria
3-4. liphistius sp. (ID needed)
5. heteropoda jugulans
6. ninja star ceiling spider
7. mallinella sp. (ID needed)
8. phlogiellus moniqueverdezei
9. cyriopagopus longipes
10. calommata obesa (possibly)

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow, what fantastic finds!

Have you found other interesting invertebrates as well in your expeditions?

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts


----------



## the liphistius guy (Jul 26, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Wow, what fantastic finds!
> 
> Have you found other interesting invertebrates as well in your expeditions?
> 
> ...


Actually, yah.
1. whip spider (ID needed)
2. scutigerid (which had eggs on its head)
3. rhinoceros beetle
4. unkown lycosidae species
5. flat-backed millipede
6. giant millipede

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 26, 2020)

1. Is not a whipspider but rather a vinegaroon or thelyphonid. Could be in either the genus _Typopeltis_ or _Thelyphonus_ I think...
2. What environment was it found in and how large? The parasitization is intriguing...
3. Not very familiar with Thai beetles...@Lucanus95, @NopusNatus, thoughts?
4. Also don't know.
5. _Orthomorpha sp._ maybe?
6. How large was it and where was it found more specifically, if possible?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## the liphistius guy (Jul 26, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> 1. Is not a whipspider but rather a vinegaroon or thelyphonid. Could be in either the genus _Typopeltis_ or _Thelyphonus_ I think...
> 2. What environment was it found in and how large? The parasitization is intriguing...
> 3. Not very familiar with Thai beetles...@Lucanus95, @NopusNatus, thoughts?
> 4. Also don't know.
> ...


1. Sorry I meant it was a WHIP SCORPION.
2. It was in a mountainous rainforest and was probably about an inch in length.
6. I actually don't remember where I found that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 27, 2020)

the liphistius guy said:


> I have found lots of tarantulas and other spiders in my 7 yrs of living in Thailand. Here are some pics of things I have found in the last year.
> 1. cyclocosmia sp. (ID needed)
> 2. heteropoda venetoria
> 3-4. liphistius sp. (ID needed)
> ...


I think both the Venatoria and the Jugulans are Dagmarae. The 'venatoria' immature and just starting to develop the adult coloration as seen in the dots and bands on the legs. She's got that dusty funky pre-molt look about her.
Thanks for IDing the space alien,  scutigerid. Giant millipedes are common throughout Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia Thailand and Burma, preferring deep moist detritus of some forests and the jungles.


----------

